# I think i can take him...



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

WDYT?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Easy peasy!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Where you gonna take him?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> Where you gonna take him?


Mexico


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

He won’t even know what happened


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Finally, a car that makes the Model 3 look tall.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> WDYT?











WDYT?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

If it's a Z06, it's slightly faster, otherwise, no problem.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> If it's a Z06, it's slightly faster, otherwise, no problem.


I think a Z06 has tacked-on black fender flares.
https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/corvette-z06-sports-car


----------

